# Radio Not Working



## DakotasD21 (May 20, 2015)

Hey Guys. I have a 1992 hardbody, and i went to replace the already aftermarket stereo in it with a newer one, but i came across some problems. I pulled out the fully functioning stereo that was in it with one that had AUX capability. Well I pulled the stereo out, cut the wires, re-spliced (or whatever its called) the new wires on my new stereo to the ones attached in the truck, and the stereo didnt work. I literally only cut the 8 or so wires that were running to the back of the radio, reclamped the wires onto my new radio back on, and it didnt work. Its my fifth stereo swap ive ever done so i apologize for not knowing the lingo. After the new stereo didnt work, i swapped the old one back in and it didnt work either! So I started off with a working stereo, and when i ended up putting it back in, it didnt work, so i know the head unit isnt broken. Naturally, i thought a fuse was blown, so i checked the fuse on the headunit, and the fuse in my fusebox for the stereo, and they were both fine (but i still replaced them to be safe). By the way, i never disconnected the battery so maybe that caused whatever the issue is. Ironically, i DID blow the fuse to the light on the roof of the truck in the cab, so i replaced that fuse also and the light worked again. So basically, the stereo worked when i pulled in out, didnt work when i put it back in the EXACT same way it was before. Is there another fuse i dont know about? ugh, stupid easy stuff being difficult... sorry for babbling on for so long, but id like to get this working again without taking it to a shop for 50$/hr. The truck is a 1992 nissan hardbody, 2wd, 5 speed manual, 2.4L motor if any of that matters. Thanks guys.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If you replaced the fuses with good ones, the only other thing I would think might be the fusible link - but that is more of a fuse to keep the voltage regulator from frying the battery.

Are you sure you got the wiring correct?


----------



## DakotasD21 (May 20, 2015)

I'll look into the fusible link. I know the wires are all correct.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

you need to check for power in the wires. It is worth it to own a multi-meter, You can get these pretty cheap at wally mart, or at auto parts store. You will have two power sources, one from the ignition (works only when key is in) and the other from the battery (works all the time). Of course, the one from the battery is so the radio remembers all your settings and keeps time when the truck is off, and the ignition power is for running the actual radio parts.
Set multi meter to 20 volts DC and connect one to the red wire (hot) and the other to any ground, but check the black wire too.
One red (or red and white) will work, and one will only work with key in.
Technically you should be able to get theses backwards and still have radio work something.
If no power, then start working back from the wire ends to the power source to find the short.
That is my best guess.
If you have power then you know the problem is in the radio. It may have a fuse that could be hard to find.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan radios are grounded to the chassis. Make sure the ground wire for the radio is connected to a chassis ground.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

If its any constalation, I took the factory speakers out of my 97 Pickup, with the intent of replacing them. I picked up a set of original speakers at the junk yard. 

More recently, I bought a pair of speakers off the internet. but as of yet I havent installed either new pair. 

Guess i'll put it on the "to do list".


----------

